# how much pain is too much pain?



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

i recently updated to some thirty two lashed bradshaw boots in a men's 7, which technically should fit my 25 mondo-sized foot, but geez louise! i keep reading these things pack out but my foot goes numb after about 30 minutes and my arches ache like crazy--i was only able to handle it for about an hour at the most. i plan on trying them again this weekend but i'm starting to wonder if it's worth pushing through the pain? basically is there a light at the end of the tunnel and still hope that these will punch out to the perfect fit, even with this level of discomfort?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just my opinion, but no. I had a pair of 32 boots that hurt me right across the ball of the foot, to the point where it was affecting my riding. Got rid of them right away.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

anniebananie said:


> i recently updated to some thirty two lashed bradshaw boots in a men's 7, which technically should fit my 25 mondo-sized foot, but geez louise! i keep reading these things pack out but my foot goes numb after about 30 minutes and my arches ache like crazy--i was only able to handle it for about an hour at the most. i plan on trying them again this weekend but i'm starting to wonder if it's worth pushing through the pain? basically is there a light at the end of the tunnel and still hope that these will punch out to the perfect fit, even with this level of discomfort?


In my opinion, any pain is too much pain. Some discomfort after long days is ok, but pain no.

I find ThrityTwo fit small... i have to upsize 1/2 a size on them or it's not possible.

BUT... you can get aftermarket insoles (Superfeet blue) or try and have them heat-molded...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The bigger question is why are you wearing a dudes boot?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The bigger question is why are you wearing a dudes boot?


A width issue seems like the obvious answer. BUT that being said, no, break in and the like should not be a MISERABLE experience. In reality break-in is more getting your feet accustomed to being in a straight jacket and having pressure in spots which feels uncomfortable for a while but is actually just needing to acclimate to a different feel.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I wear TM-2's in my mondopoint size and can barely get them on when new. After heat molding I still get numbness after 30-60 minutes for the first five days of riding. After that they've packed out enough that they fit perfectly and even have a bit of wiggle room with my thinnest socks. With regular thin socks they're like someone poured a boot around my foot and it hardened.

If you haven't had the boots heat molded do that. If after five days you still have pain or numbness, they're not for you.

After my feet go numb I'll stop and loosen the boots until I get feeling back, then they're usually pretty good for the rest of the day. It's a commitment but then I'll get another 60-75 days in them being perfectly comfortable.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I have high arches and own 32 TM2 XLT and MTB. Both seem to be designed for rather low arches. Dunno if your model is as well.

I have the numb foot thing going on since long due to high arches, bit worse with these boots, but with some tweaking, they are bearable.

1st, you can reduce the press on the arch which leads to numbness by undoing the lower eyelets of the liner (leave the out completely). It's done in 5 minutes, not that complicated. This enables that you can still lace the liner to hold your ankle firmly, but without pressing/squeezing your arch.

And get other insoles. The 32 ones are very thick. Get some thin aftermarket ones which hold your footbed well. This again gives more room.

With these two mods, I can ride both boots fine. Feet still go numb every now and then when I ride too much with the shins (leverage via shin/boot) and thus the stiff tongue presses down on arch cutting circulation off, but this is relieved quickly as soon as I stand with relaxed ankles.


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

thanks for the input! kinda sounds like it could go either way--the pain could lead to my new favorite boot or it could just lead to more pain ;P. the liner actually fits me perfectly if i pull it out of the shell, so i'm wondering if heat molding would really make that much difference? and yeah, my last boots were also a men's 7 (burtons) and i rode them hard for 5+ years so i figured i'd go with the same size, although i wanted to try a different brand since the burtons tend to lose their soles rather predictably (at least in my experience as part of a large snowboarding family).


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Women's boots are shaped differently than men's boots. Calves are different, as well as skinnier ankles maybe. Heat molding is really cool, and is not a substitute for breaking them in normally because EVA foam actually moves away from tight spots and into the voids under heat. If you plan on trying to make those boots work, I'd definitely try a heat mold.


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

update after riding today--removing the insoles made a world of difference, those arches must've been the main issue. after about 3 hours in them i was almost perfectly comfortable, just a little ankle pain from adjusting to the stiffness.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

anniebananie said:


> update after riding today--removing the insoles made a world of difference, those arches must've been the main issue. after about 3 hours in them i was almost perfectly comfortable, just a little ankle pain from adjusting to the stiffness.


Good news!

I actually cut the front part of the original sole away to ride like that some days and found it a big relief; later I got thin custom insoles.
Sounds as if you're on the right path. If you're getting numbness again, try the eyelets. You may find more input in this thread: High arch/instep boot modification


----------



## polarized ALL the time (Jan 20, 2020)

Across the board of brands, men's are:


> Scaled taller, which effects petites and those who are sensitive to where the top cuts into the calf or under the knee. > Arches are lesser to non-existant...skater style.
> Boots have better and more styles, including boots that arent just pink, mint, aqua, white and black.
> 32 and Vans actually make styly boots in Womens.


I really wanted the 32 Lashed to work, but they were not only sized down, after trying 2 way bigger sizes, they still caused so much pain like my arches were being cupped from the sides, Lotus-foot style... had to give them up.
Happy enough with my current K2 Sapera now that I have extra ankle padding inserted permanently by REI for free, to constrict the ankle/ankle hold. Weirdly, without increased ankle hold, my toe box had to much downward pressure, toes compacted and went numb. I had blackened nail beds where the toes crossed for 6months! Didnt hurt though.
Still looking for an arch support insert to fill in where boots ignore a women's arch. Recommendations appreciated.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

anniebananie said:


> update after riding today--removing the insoles made a world of difference, those arches must've been the main issue. after about 3 hours in them i was almost perfectly comfortable, just a little ankle pain from adjusting to the stiffness.


so right now your'e riding with no insoles?

Look into a flat aftermarket insole to provide some cushioning if the arch is whats bothering you

Ive had good luck with FP insoles, but a lot of people recommend remind as well


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I have a new pair of 32 Focus Boas and they are a tight fit across the widest point. I have Mortons Neuroma in my left foot and yesterday had to take boot and sock off and stand on the snow for 5 minutes, 'felt like a right plonker!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

(Side Note) apologizes for the temp thread jack, but Im actually amazed at all the comments regarding 32's running small or tight. 

I've had to wear double or triple E width shoes for decades. I have a wide toe box & very high instep & arch. 32's have been the only boot I've been comfortable in so far. 

I started out in the ST boas in a size 11 and then a 10.5. 
Now recently I'm in the stiffer (...and 1/2 size smaller size 10) 32 Binary Boa. 

My mondo measurements puts me in a 9.5, and I tried that in a Burton Ruler Wide. But my L foot has too many physical deformity issues to make them work. ...R foot actually felt pretty good.

(They're for sale btw if anyone's interested. Like new, Never ridden. )


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardieK said:


> I have a new pair of 32 Focus Boas and they are a tight fit across the widest point. I have *Mortons Neuroma* in my left foot and yesterday had to take boot and sock off and stand on the snow for 5 minutes, 'felt like a right plonker!



Thanks for identifying that for me. After Googling it, it would appear I have the same issue in my L foot. Not sure what I can do about it but at least I got a name for it. ?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I haven't seen any professionals about it. I get it a bit doing a big hike but it's snowboard boots that really bring it on, new ones worse than old ones. 

So you can do what I do which is put up with it until it's unbearable then put your foot on snow for a few minutes which will give up to a few hours relief.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardieK said:


> I haven't seen any professionals about it. I get it a bit doing a big hike but it's snowboard boots that really bring it on, new ones worse than old ones.
> 
> So you can do what I do which is put up with it until it's unbearable then put your foot on snow for a few minutes which will give up to a few hours relief.



LoL! I have narcotic meds left over from past surgeries. Seems to help. ??


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

woodhouse said:


> so right now your'e riding with no insoles?
> 
> Look into a flat aftermarket insole to provide some cushioning if the arch is whats bothering you
> 
> Ive had good luck with FP insoles, but a lot of people recommend remind as well


yeah i took the footbeds out. i'll have to do a little bit of looking, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BoardieK said:


> I haven't seen any professionals about it. I get it a bit doing a big hike but it's snowboard boots that really bring it on, new ones worse than old ones.
> 
> So you can do what I do which is put up with it until it's unbearable then put your foot on snow for a few minutes which will give up to a few hours relief.


I have Morton's Neuroma since teen. Always gave me troubles, but could handle it quite well for two decades with orthopedic custom insoles. My problems first were only when running, later on at hiking, then snowboarding, then horseriding, now even walking.

Morton's Neuroma is usually progressing. In my case, it meanwhile got so severe that I cannot walk a step without nerve buzzes, and I am thinking of surgery (removing that nerve) 

However, for decades, the insoles were a huge relief; I could ride entire resort days without those nerve buzzes.

I can only advise you to get a proper diagnose and get custom insoles at a orthopedic which support the point where the nerve gets pinched, so you don't put stress on the nerve... it may slow the progression down.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

anniebananie said:


> yeah i took the footbeds out. i'll have to do a little bit of looking, thanks for the suggestions!


Yep. Superfeet blue = very thin with medium arch support. About 1/4 of the thickness of the regular ThirtyTwo footbeds, and have a lot more arch support.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

drblast said:


> I wear TM-2's in my mondopoint size and can barely get them on when new. After heat molding I still get numbness after 30-60 minutes for the first five days of riding. After that they've packed out enough that they fit perfectly and even have a bit of wiggle room with my thinnest socks. With regular thin socks they're like someone poured a boot around my foot and it hardened.
> 
> If you haven't had the boots heat molded do that. If after five days you still have pain or numbness, they're not for you.
> 
> After my feet go numb I'll stop and loosen the boots until I get feeling back, then they're usually pretty good for the rest of the day. It's a commitment but then I'll get another 60-75 days in them being perfectly comfortable.


Yeah, that's half a size too small.


----------

